# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  الشفرات الثلاث لقناة  EriteriaTV2 الارضية الناقلة لدوري ابطال اروبا

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ثلاث شفرات لقناة *EriteriaTV2** الارضية* القناة التي تنقل الدوري الاسباني  ودوري ابطال اوروبا طبعا الشفرات تتغير حسب كل مرة اوحسب المقابلات لكن الشفرات الثلاث مجربة وشغالة مثلا كلما انقطعت واحدة عن العمل نقوم بادخال الثانية او الثالثة  *
 اسم القناة* *EriteriaTV2**   القمر* * Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East   التردد
 12612 V 2590 3/4   النظام* *Biss* *  الشفرة الاولى*  *KEY:AB CD 00 78  43 21 00  64 *  *الشفرة الثانية*  *KEY : AB CD 00 78 43 21 55 B9* * 
الشفرة الثالثة*  *KEY:AB CD 00 78  43 21 12 76* *
تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## adam-hic

شرح رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

الله يعطيك الصحة اخوياالعزيز

----------

